# Vidéo dans Firefox, dans Safari et Flip4mac est installé



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais pouvoir voir les vidéos du site http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/la_linea/ mais mes deux navigateurs ne m'affichent rien 
J'ai pourtant installé Flip4mac mais rien n'y fait... Quelqu'un sait-il voir ces vidéos? Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider pour solutionner mon problème?
D'avance merci et bonnes fêtes.


----------



## doudou83 (26 Décembre 2006)

ça marche bien chez moi et je n'ai rien d'installé de spécial


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

Aïe... C'est ce que je craignais...
C'est bien dans ma config qu'il y a un problème...
Sur mon PC, j'arrive à voir les vidéos mais sur mon mac pas moyen que ce soit sur Firefox ou Safari...
Alors, y-a-t-il d'autres idées? Des pistes pour moi chercher?
Encore merci pour votre aide.


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Chez moi non plus, &#231;a ne fonctionne pas (sur Firefox). J'ai une fen&#234;tre QuickTime qui s'affiche avec une adresse &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, mais impossible de voir une seule des vid&#233;os.

Format vmx ?


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

Je ne suis donc pas le seul... Ca me rassure un peu...
Mais où peut-on chercher pour solutionner ce genre de problème?


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai ça:





Si j'essaye de lancer la séquence, elle dure 2 sec avec la même image (adresse sur fond noir).


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai la même chose, je me demande si il n'y a pas un problème de pare feu... Mais, je ne connais rien dans ce domaine et encore moins dans le monde mac que je découvre et que j'adore!


----------



## miaou (26 Décembre 2006)

idem et une fenêtre qui s'ouvre comme quoi flip4mac WMV ne peut pas lire la vidéo 
pourtant  il me semble bien de j'ai la dernière version


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

Si parefeu:

Allez dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me de QT dans le menu Pomme.
Cliquez sur Configuration de transport.
Choisir un r&#233;glage manuel et mettre HTTP et port 80


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas le protocole de transport TCP
Je n'ai que UDP et HTTP
Comment faire alors?


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

Excuse moi..... je dig&#232;re de noel et je raconte n'importe quoi.:rose:

HTTP port 80 of course.


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai essayé le protocole HTTP port 80... Ca change rien


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

J'ai d'abord pens&#233; &#224; un format non pris en charge, mais apr&#232;s la r&#233;ponse de doudou83 je ne sais plus. Ou alors il y a un conflit entre diff&#233;rents modules install&#233;s...


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

Ca doit &#234;tre un format bizaroide.

Essaye avec un autre player (par exemple vlc) en copiant-collant l'adresse de la fen&#234;tre dans le menu qui appara&#238;t en faisant ouvrir un flux.

edit : il est aussi possible qu'il y ait en effet un conflit de logiciels. tu as pas install&#233; windows media player au moins ?

edit bis : vlc ne le lit pas !!!!???


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Ca doit être un format bizaroide.



Ben oui; vmx


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

D'après ce que je vois c'est du wmx
Et avec vlc ça ne marche pas


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

Là je ne peux pas utiliser avec Flip4Mac car je suis en vacances chez mes parents et je suis sur pc, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne lirait pas ce format windows media ...

Bizarre ce truc.


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

Voilà ce que j'ai sous Safari...
Je me demande bien ce que veut dire les -2048 à côté de la flèche de lecture...
Peut-être une piste?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

legascon 
ce serait bien que tu édites ton post de 19h04 en fonction des données de 19h10

edit
manip legascon inoperante chez moi

ceci dit c'est pas la premiere fois que j'ai ce genre de betises  sur nos chers sites de services.."""".publics""""


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> edit
> manip legascon inoperante chez moi



Cette manip m'a permis de lire plein de vid&#233;o sous QT qui ne passaient pas &#224; cause du firewall de ma livebox.

Ici, il semble que le format wmx ne soit pas pris en charge par flip4mac...

&#224; doudou83: quel player utilises-tu ?

* EDIT :* sur mon pc, je peux lire ce format avec realplayer (toujours en copiant-collant l'adresse dans la fen&#234;tre ouvrir). _&#231;a marche avec la version mac ???_


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> * EDIT :* sur mon pc, je peux lire ce format avec realplayer (toujours en copiant-collant l'adresse dans la fenêtre ouvrir). _ça marche avec la version mac ???_



ben j'ai annulé flip4mac
et sur real player ca met erreur de chargement


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Je ne crois que cela vienne du format vmx. J'arrive parfaitement à lire cette vidéo qui est en format wmx.


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas moyen d'ouvrir en copier/coller avec RealPlayer:'(


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne crois que cela vienne du format vmx. J'arrive parfaitement à lire cette vidéo qui est en format wmx.


moi aussi
( ca a vachement changé le canada depuis ma derniere visite )


je penche pour la si réputée gestion nickel du service informatique des sites


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne crois que cela vienne du format vmx. J'arrive parfaitement à lire cette vidéo qui est en format wmx.



J'arrive à la lire aussi...
J'ai écris à TV5 mais j'ai des doutes pour les réponses...
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

patflash a dit:


> J'arrive &#224; la lire aussi...
> J'ai &#233;cris &#224; TV5 mais j'ai des doutes pour les r&#233;ponses...
> Je vous tiens au courant...


gaffe !
ils te diront peut etre  , c'est arriv&#233; &#224; un pote en Tiger : recharger les logiciels compatibles  XP


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> moi aussi
> ( ca a vachement chang&#233; le canada depuis ma derniere visite )
> 
> 
> je penche pour la si r&#233;put&#233;e gestion nickel du service informatique des sites



Voil&#224;; ce doit &#234;tre les m&#234;mes qui s'occupent du site internet de la Poste.


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> gaffe !
> ils te diront peut etre  , c'est arriv&#233; &#224; un pote en Tiger : recharger les logiciels compatibles  XP



Ou ils vont demander d'utiliser Internet Explorer...


----------



## patflash (26 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> gaffe !
> ils te diront peut etre  , c'est arriv&#233; &#224; un pote en Tiger : recharger les logiciels compatibles  XP



Si ils me r&#233;pondent 
En tous cas, une chose est certaine : j'enrage de ne pouvoir visionner ces vid&#233;os sur mon MAC et &#234;tre oblig&#233; de les visionner sur PC &#231;a me gonfle encore plus


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2006)

considere toi comme chanceux 
ceux sans PC eux ils l'ont dans l'O.S. ( X)

( oui je sais facile , connue mais j'avais envie)


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

Bon et alors pourquoi doudoou83 a r&#233;ussi &#224; la lire cette maudite vid&#233;o ?

Il est sur pc ou quoi ?

Pour ceux qui veulent envoyer une lettre recommand&#233;e &#233;lectronique sur le site de la poste : utiliser l'extension User Agent Switcher de firefox. Une fois install&#233;e, le menu outil vous permet de simuler IE 6 (beurk) et &#231;a passe... comme une lettre &#224; la poste.


----------



## divoli (26 Décembre 2006)

Mais qu'est-ce que tu bois, doudou, dis donc ?


----------



## legascon (26 Décembre 2006)

OS X, OS X c'est bon c'est bon !

merci pour la perche divoli.


----------



## miaou (27 Décembre 2006)

je ne sait pas comment il a fait doudou.....
je viens d'essayer avec mon viel IE 5.2. il me réclame  " Windows Media Player 11" 
je crois bien pour pour nous c'est rapé


----------



## patflash (27 Décembre 2006)

Wouais, on se demande bien ce qu'utilise doudou...
De mon côté, je n'ai toujours pas de réponse de TV5
Ils n'aiment peut-être pas les Mac... Grrrrr


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2006)

Je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais je ne serais pas surpris que la cause de ces problèmes soit quelque part ici :

		<form method="get" action="index.php">
        <td width="346" bgcolor="#E05100" style="background-image:url(images/bg_droite.gif); background-repeat:repeat-y; background-position:left top;">
			<div style="margin:13px 12px 6px 14px;" class="txt11 txtblanc">
			<object id="video" WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="310"
			classid="CLSID:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95"
			codebase="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,5,715"
			style="background-position: center center; background-repeat: no-repeat; left: 0px; top: 0px"
			standby="Loading Windows Media Player components..."
			type="application/x-oleobject"
			name="Player">
		<param name="FileName" value="http://213.41.65.178/akamareal/tv5/lalinea/lalinea2_160306.wmx">
		<param name="ShowStatusBar" value="TRUE">
		<param name="AutoStart" value="TRUE">
		<param name="ShowControls" value="TRUE">
		<param name="ShowTracker" value="TRUE">
		<param name="AnimationAtStart" value="FALSE">
		<param name="TransparentAtStart" value="FALSE">
		<embed type="application/x-mplayer2" name="Player"
			showstatusbar="1" showcontrols="1" showdisplay="0" pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=windows&sbp=mediaplayer&ar=Media&sba=Plugin&"
			filename="http://213.41.65.178/akamareal/tv5/lalinea/lalinea2_160306.wmx"
			src="http://213.41.65.178/akamareal/tv5/lalinea/lalinea2_160306.wmx"
			ControlType="0" showtracker="1"
			width="320" height="310" align="top"></embed></object>
			</div>

C'moon.


----------



## patflash (27 Décembre 2006)

Sur ce coup là, je suis encore plus dans le noir...
En espérant que quelqu'un pourra déchiffrer ça


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il y a la marque du Malin.:affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2006)

le marcheur lunaire a copié lune partie du code source

j'imagine qu'il veut souligner un défaut mais lequel?
------
moi ce qui m'interesserait c'est_ la manip à doudou_

Alors on reprend en choeur le refrain de Divoli ( alias Carlos  )

*Ah ben doudou dis donc *


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2006)

Ce que je veux souligner, c'est qu'il y a trop de M$ dans ce code pour qu'il soit honnête.


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas tout le site qui est concerné. Par exemple, j'arrive à regarder le JT de TV5...


----------



## soad78 (27 Décembre 2006)

Je rencontre le m&#234;me probl&#232;me...


----------



## legascon (27 Décembre 2006)

J'ai testé cette vidéo sur le MB d'un copain et effectivement il lui est également impossible de la lire, que ce soit avec flip4mac, vlc ou realplayer. 

Bref, que doudou se manifeste pour nous donner son navigateur et son logiciel de lecture. Merci d'avance.


----------



## doudou83 (29 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous !!!  d&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard ! Alors je vous confirme que je peux lire les extraits de "Linea" Par quel hasard je ne sais pas car je suis nul en technique :love: j'ai list&#233; mes lecteurs et en dehors des classiques j'ai trouv&#233; FLASH PLAYER 8 OSX ET SHOCKWAVE pourquoi sont ils dans mes applis ...je ne m'en souviens plus !!  La fen&#234;tre de lecture ressemble &#224; celle de windows media player , j'ai au d&#233;part : connexion au m&#233;dia en cours...et hop lecture de la vid&#233;o en 152 kbits/s  .Je pr&#233;cise que la connexion peut &#234;tre un peu longue &#224; venir et que certaine fois elle ne d&#233;marre pas ! Voil&#224; vous savez tout , j'esp&#232;re que j'ai apport&#233; un petit plus a votre probl&#232;me de visionnage !
*Bonnes f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e &#224; tous:rateau:*


----------



## legascon (29 Décembre 2006)

C'est quand même bizarre ça...

Si je comprends bien doudou83 lit cette vidéo avec WMP et flip4mac refuse de le lire ???!!!!


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2006)

Petite info en + : après connexion au media en cours... j'ai mise en mémoire tampon avec le % qui défile vers 100% ce qui pour vous les pros de la technique doit certainement vous aiguiller vers un lecteur bien préci nan ? Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Petite info en + : apr&#232;s connexion au media en cours... j'ai mise en m&#233;moire tampon avec le &#37; qui d&#233;file vers 100% ce qui pour vous les pros de la technique doit certainement vous aiguiller vers un lecteur bien pr&#233;ci nan ? Bonne journ&#233;e


peux tu etre un poil moins elleptique?

dis nous avec quoi tu lis ces vid&#233;os , dans quel logiciel ?

et arrives tu &#224; lire la vid&#233;o cit&#233;e au d&#233;but que personne n'arrive &#224; voir?
http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/la_linea/


----------



## legascon (30 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Petite info en + : après connexion au media en cours... j'ai mise en mémoire tampon avec le % qui défile vers 100% ce qui pour vous les pros de la technique doit certainement vous aiguiller vers un lecteur bien préci nan ? Bonne journée



bah y'en a beaucoup qui marquent cela....

ca ressemble soit à une vieille version de realplayer, soit cette antiquité de WindaubeMédiaplayer.

capture d'écran !?


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> peux tu etre un poil moins elleptique?
> 
> dis nous avec quoi tu lis ces vid&#233;os , dans quel logiciel ?
> 
> ...



Doudou a raison. J'ai une personne dans mon entourage qui arrive parfaitement &#224; lire cette vid&#233;o (et les autres) avec son iBook G4 (sous OS 10.4.8 et FireFox 2). Il n'a rien install&#233; de sp&#233;cial, sauf Windows Media Player.

Je me demande si le fait d'installer toutes sortes de modules, style filip4mac, ne finit pas par provoquer des conflits et des probl&#232;mes de lectures.

Avec le lien que tu donnes:


----------



## kissscool (30 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous même pb pour moi je n'arrive pas à lire cette vidéo et d'ailleurs c'est pas la seule video qui me pose probleme.

Sur Aol music arrivez vous à lire les clips?? Moi je n'y arrive pas et ca m'énnerve car j'aime bien regarder les clips sur ce site la qualité est bonne et la base de données est assez énorme.

Pour ma part j'ai flip4mac, realplayer et quicktime rien d'autres.

Merci et à la prochaine


----------



## miaou (30 Décembre 2006)

je viens d'essayer....... 3 ou 4 tentatives et rien qui marche 
tu es quand même  arrivé à en lire certaines ?


----------



## legascon (30 Décembre 2006)

Je sais que Flip4Mac posait (pose toujours ?) des problèmes de conflit avec CocoaJT qui nécessitait windows médiaplayer. il avait tendance à virer le plugin de WMP.


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> peux tu etre un poil moins elleptique?
> 
> dis nous avec quoi tu lis ces vidéos , dans quel logiciel ?
> 
> ...



Et bien oui mon cher Pascal je lis parfaitement cette vidéo et je ne sais pas avec quel logiciel la séquence vidéo fonctionne puisque que cela démarre comme je l'ai décrit au dessus !!!!!  je m'excuse,je ne suis pas un technicien et je suis pas elliptique !!:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Et bien oui mon cher Pascal je lis parfaitement cette vidéo et je ne sais pas avec quel logiciel la séquence vidéo fonctionne puisque que cela démarre comme je l'ai décrit au dessus !!!!!  je m'excuse,je ne suis pas un technicien et je suis pas elliptique !!:mouais:


comment ca tu sais pas?
c'est marqué dessus  

tu as dit qu'une fenetre de lecture apparait

et donc c'est écrit 
en haut de l'écran  ( menu pour cette appli)
ou dans le dock !


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

Et ma capture d'&#233;cran (post 49), c'est du caca en boite ? :mouais:

C'est clair que c'est WMP...


----------



## doudou83 (30 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> comment ca tu sais pas?
> c'est marqué dessus
> 
> tu as dit qu'une fenetre de lecture apparait
> ...



Hola du calme !!  la fenêtre est celle de la page de TV5 et rien d'autre !!  comment savoir quel lecteur est utilisé ? c'est exactement la photo de Divoli !!


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Je sais que Flip4Mac posait (pose toujours ?) des problèmes de conflit avec CocoaJT qui nécessitait windows médiaplayer. il avait tendance à virer le plugin de WMP.



Oui, j'en viens également à cette conclusion.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Et ma capture d'&#233;cran (post 49), c'est du caca en boite ? :mouais:


je savais pas que *tu* t'appelais doudou
( double pseudo    )

@doudou
merci de ta r&#233;ponse


----------



## divoli (30 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je savais pas que *tu* t'appelais doudou
> ( double pseudo    )



Je post pour l'ensemble des intervenants, pas seulement pour toi.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je post pour l'ensemble des intervenants, pas seulement pour toi.


sans blague??? 
--
Je reviens sur  un détail
doudou tu es avec quel OS?
Panther ou Tiger?
-
A noter , il doit y avoir un sacré mix entre les formats de TV5 , les plug activés-désactivés
en tous cas, avec flip4mac désactivé et retour avec WMP,, linéa passe pas
 sur mon panther
Dommage car c'est vraiment super
Tant pis.


----------



## kissscool (30 Décembre 2006)

Sur Aol je n'ia jamais réussi à lire de vidéos après je n'ia pas essayé sur d'autres sites ( excepté le site qui a provoqué la création de cette discution) et rien ne marche c'est bizarre je trouve. Sur PC j'ai remarqué que ce sont des videos wmv sur aol donc logiquement flip4mac devrait se charger de ces videos.


----------



## doudou83 (31 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> sans blague???
> --
> Je reviens sur  un détail
> doudou tu es avec quel OS?
> ...




Une dernière ligne pour cette année !!!!:love: Je roule en 10.4.8 et j'en suis fière:love::love: 
*Bon réveillon à tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Une dernière ligne pour cette année !!!!:love: Je roule en 10.4.8 et j'en suis fière:love::love:
> *Bon réveillon à tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



Bon réveillon (et veille à ne pas être trop elliptique ce soir   ).


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Une dernière ligne pour cette année !!!!:love: Je roule en 10.4.8 et j'en suis fière:love::love:
> *Bon réveillon à tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


Donc comme le copain de divoli
Tiger a des plus que Panther n'a pas

Bon réveillon non éthyl...  euh... non elliptique à tous


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (31 Décembre 2006)

merci pour le lien ! que de bons moments passés à voir cette animation !! souvenirs souvenirs


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Donc comme le copain de divoli
> Tiger a des plus que Panther n'a pas
> 
> Bon r&#233;veillon non &#233;thyl...  euh... non elliptique &#224; tous



J'ai, comme la personne de mon entourage, un G4 avec 10.4.8, et pourtant je n'arrive pas &#224; visualiser la vid&#233;o. La diff&#233;rence, c'est que j'ai install&#233; des modules comme flip4mac, et lui non.
D'autres intervenants, comme miaou, ont &#233;galement 10.4.8 (avec flip4mac install&#233 et n'arrivent pas non plus &#224; visualiser ces vid&#233;os. Je ne pense pas que le probl&#232;me vienne de tiger ou de panther, mais de filip4mac, qui m&#234;me si on le d&#233;sactive, ne permet plus de voir ces vid&#233;os. Plus qu'&#224; attendre une &#233;ventuelle mise-&#224;-jour...

Sur ce, je vous souhaite &#224; tous un bon repas de r&#233;veillon.


----------



## legascon (6 Janvier 2007)

Je te suis.

sauf que sur mon mac mini g4, en installant WMP et en ouvrant la vidéo de TV5 en faisant ouvrir une adresse URL j'arrive à la lire.

donc même conclusion : flip4mac n'est pas au point.


----------

